# Jaipur (Rajasthan) whats the best broadband connection



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been using BSNL broadband for a couple of years now. Finally got sick of the constant disconnecting, days of not working, pathetic helpdesk and the really bad speeds

But what now? My plan was about 1400 per month. What ISP should i move to and what are the best unlimited connections i can get? I'm in the Nirman Nagar area of Jaipur


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2015)

Any help people?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2015)

check if bsnl FTTH(fibre to the home) service is available in your area.it has same plans as usual ADSL ones but it is much more stable than telephone line connections.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> check if bsnl FTTH(fibre to the home) service is available in your area.it has same plans as usual ADSL ones but it is much more stable than telephone line connections.


Sounds cool, let me google this. BSNL helpdesk is utterly useless in this regard


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2015)

FTTH minimum plan starts at 3999 plus you have to pay rent for the optical router


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2015)

not true.what you were being told was about exclusive FTTH plans.
Broadband Internet Service on FTTH


> Any DSL Broadband plan (including combo plan) with FMC Rs. 375 and above is applicable on FTTH (w.e.f. 01-12-2014).


rent part is true but it is Rs.150 & is reasonable as optical fiber devices are very costly(mrp is Rs.12000 for outright purchase from bsnl).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2015)

Cool, let me figure this out.


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool, let me figure this out.




Is there Airtel Broadband..? 
I think they have got unlimited plans with FUP limit for 1299 or so


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Is there Airtel Broadband..?
> I think they have got unlimited plans with FUP limit for 1299 or so


Airtel is there but has the same problems of low speed and really pathetic customer service


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 18, 2015)

There was a guy in Reddit who did an AMA or something. I just searched for it but am not able to find it. He runs a startup ISP business in Rajasthan (Jaipur was one of the cities he covers if I remember correct). The terms were similar to those attractive ones offered by ACT/You Broadband. Search for it please.

EDIT:
Sorry that city is Jodhpur and not Jaipur. Here is the link *www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/366t1q/hello_rindia_we_have_started_a_new_isp_with_the/


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 19, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Airtel is there but has the same problems of low speed and really pathetic customer service



Sh*T    felling sorry for you :/

Time exceeded for ISP like ACT to expand its operations to every states, other than metros 
Me too wishing ACT to start service in Kerala, all over Kerala, so that I can scrap this crappy BSNL broadband.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 20, 2015)

The problem is that Internet is also necessary now. And to get that you have to spend crazy amounts of time and energy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2015)

As long as BSNL remains a psu & not privatized one can forget about any significant change in broadband scenario of India.


----------

